
Pan-Assay Interference Compounds - vikramkr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-assay_interference_compounds
======
vikramkr
Thought it's an interesting concept to keep in mind with the explosion of
interest in biomedical research, and the number of articles we tend to see
about compound x curing disease y in a petri dish.

